# Mirada - 19 Months



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Two days shy of 19 months, actually 

There are five pictures...three where I've stacked her, a head shot, and another where she's freestacked

I think should could use a longer upper arm, and while I like her shoulder layback, the set seems a bit pushed forward to me.

Hand stacked



























Free stacked









Head shot


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Do not have the knowledge to critique, just wanted to say she is a very pretty girl.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Pretty girl. Slight over-bite? or small lower jaw?
Long dog, could be a tad over-weight or look that way
because she is so looooong.
Not much angulation up front.
I am not even close to being an expert.
Very pretty dog.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Bite is perfect, lower jaw is weak. I've never liked her head...not strong enough. She's definitely not overweight (ribs are easily seen and felt)  She is fresh from a bath though, so the "poof" could make her look chunky, so I see where you're coming from there.

Her ribcage has also sprung, so she is not a wispy looking adolescent anymore.

You're also right that she's a tad too long. You're the first one to tell me she's not got a lot of angulation in the shoulder though.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

When you hand stack her, her front legs are under her withers and that makes her lean over in front. When she free stacks, her front legs are in front of her withers, making her look straighter in the front.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Bite is perfect, lower jaw is weak. I've never liked her head...not strong enough. She's definitely not overweight (ribs are easily seen and felt)  She is fresh from a bath though, so the "poof" could make her look chunky, so I see where you're coming from there.
> 
> Her ribcage has also sprung, so she is not a wispy looking adolescent anymore.
> 
> You're also right that she's a tad too long. You're the first one to tell me she's not got a lot of angulation in the shoulder though.


What Andaka said.
I just calls em as I sees em.
Abby's rib cage never sprung (much). Was hoping for more.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

She's a pretty girl! I like her shoulder better in the free stacked photo on the bottom. I also like her depth of chest. She's a tiny bit long, as already mentioned, but I don't think that's as bad of a fault IMO. Her expression is lovely, too. Personally, I'd prefer a bit more substance to her head. Not much, just a tad. Her legs should spread a bit more and strengthen as she continues to mature. I'm not much of an expert, but this is what I see.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I'd prefer a bit more substance to her head.


Her actual skull I very much like. That is nicely proportioned...but that weak muzzle...not such a fan >.<

I also love her depth of chest, and her forechest is fabulous <3


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Love her markings/coloring.
The weak lower jaw just makes her look more 'girlish' and
if you are not showing her you have a very pretty 'girl' there.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She's "refined". Overly so in my opinion. People very much like it, and say how pretty her head is, and look at me like I'm nuts when I tell them I don't like it, and it's really not correct.

"But she's so pretty!"

Well yes, she is very pretty. Doesn't make her muzzle any more correct xD

ETA: Thanks for the comment on her color. She's got really nice color, and wonderfully dark pigment.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think her head is pretty. The small jaw is not pleasing. Minnie has a much smaller head piece and rhe same jaw. Mirada's head is better. Some people like a pretty refined bitch. With Min, it is something the judge has to be willing to give on because her gaiting is outstand. No perfect dog out there.

Mirada may be a bit long, but again, ot overly so. She appears to hae a nice prosternum. If her front works in motion, that tells the tale.

The only thing I note is her tailset. It seems a bit high so croup looks shortish? But if she is able to reach under herself well with the rear, then it Is functional.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Her croup is a bit short and steep.

And with her head...well, the standard says that the head should be wedge shaped. Hers is more of a triangle, lol.

Her front does work well in motion, and she does reach well under herself. I'd like better ligamentation


----------

